# payment of car fines



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

Where can i make a payment with my credit card for my traffic fines?
At Tasjeel where i went to register they dont take CC payments.
I have tried online but the system not working!!!

The Sharjah Police e service lists both Dubai and Shj fines to pay (but not working)
The Dubai police e service only list Dubai fines..........i just want to register my car.

Someone told me about some machine i can do it? 
Does any one know where they are located?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Did you try Al Barsha police station 

or union cooperative in Jumeirah (first floor)--- credit card i not sure...

please try mPay

ÇáÞíÇÏÉ ÇáÚÇãÉ áÔÑØÉ ÏÈí Dubai Police web site --- steps to activate mPay

you can try etisalat PCMCI machines (bill payment machine)... outside business centre


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

It is here in mercato 
Mercato Shopping Mall - Mercato Services


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay great , Thanks


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Are you coming from Sharjah?

Try these 2 places as well before driving down to mercato. they might be having the service as well.
Eppco Vehicle Inspection Qusais 
ETISALAT Qusais Industrial Area 

this is RTA nol upload page... these 2 machines provide rta services...
copy and paste this link in new page

http://www.nol.ae/RtaPortal/Portal.portal?_nfpb=true&_windowLabel=salesChannelLocatorPortlet&_urlType=action&_state=normal&_mode=view&salesChannelLocatorPortlet_templateDir=template&salesChannelLocatorPortlet_theme=simple&salesChannelLocatorPortlet_dynamicAttributes={}&salesChannelLocatorPortlet_cssStyle=display%3A+inline%3B&salesChannelLocatorPortlet_id=submitForm_0_1&salesChannelLocatorPortlet_struts.portlet.action=%2FsalesChannelLocator%2FSearch_list&salesChannelLocatorPortlet_struts.portlet.mode=view&_pageLabel=home_learn_TopUp_TopUpOpt_page


----------

